# 12V cable - which one is positive



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm busy installing my satellite system and want to hard wire the Zendher receiver in to the motorhome 12v supply. I've cut off the "plug" the receiver came with so have a black wire and a black wire with a white stripe. 

I think, but want to be sure :? the black with white stripe is positive, can anyone confirm this?

I will of course install an in-line fuse holder.

Stephen


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

You need to do a continuity check on the bit you cut off. Meter or battery and bulb to see which wire goes to which pin on the plug.


C


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> You need to do a continuity check on the bit you cut off. Meter or battery and bulb to see which wire goes to which pin on the plug.
> 
> C


I'm with Clive. There is no standard.
Gerry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It could be either, there's no recognised standard.

Look at the remnants of wire on the plug that you've cut off, the positive wire will go to the centre terminal if it's a Cigar or Hella plug.


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Clive, I can see from the bit I cut off that the black/white stripe is connected to the prong on the plug - the pointy bit in the middle  which I assume is the positive and that the outer connection is negative :idea:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Positive*

From my experience its usually the wire with the stripe but I always check.

I also found in our German van the positive 12v cable is blue which is a bit misleading.

Best of luck

Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

spartacus said:


> Thanks Clive, I can see from the bit I cut off that the black/white stripe is connected to the prong on the plug - the pointy bit in the middle  which I assume is the positive and that the outer connection is negative :idea:


You got it in one!

Peter


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Gaspode, you beat me to it


----------

